

How does JSFiddle monetize? - binarydreams

JSFiddle.net is extremely popular (with probably high loads of traffic) and I was wondering about how do they make money to pay for servers, etc. ?
======
waxjar
They don't, but apparently they do plan on selling Pro accounts:
<http://blog.jsfiddle.net/post/4255235684/going-commercial>.

